
Show HN: Isometricks.com, an easy isometric editor in the browser - mrmeteo
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;isometricks.com<p>Here I want to present you the project I loved to work on the last months: isometricks.<p>Please have a look, and play with it!
Incoming features:
- color selector for each &#x27;face&#x27;
- eraser<p>And a handful of others improvements that I have in mind.<p>Please comment, I would really appreciate any feedback.<p>Open source and open to collaboration on GitHub:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;NicolasLetellier&#x2F;isometricks<p>Thanks!
======
mrmeteo
Post author here again, for the clickable version of the links:

[https://isometricks.com](https://isometricks.com)

[https://github.com/NicolasLetellier/isometricks](https://github.com/NicolasLetellier/isometricks)

~~~
brudgers
How do I draw a line?

~~~
mrmeteo
It is not currently conceived to draw lines, only faces. You maybe want to
draw the edges of an isometric shape? It could be something to think about for
future evolutions of this editor, sure, but I would have to think carefully
about how to implement it from the UI perspective.

------
overcast
Would be really handy to not have to click each individual cell, but hold and
mouse over.

~~~
mrmeteo
Interesting idea, I will study it's feasibility. Thanks!

